# Christmas Deccies



## Sayj (Dec 3, 2009)

Here are a few pics I took yesterday when the deccies went up:mrgreen:


----------



## Missdaisy (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice decorations.  This may be a dumb question but do you not wrap your gifts for under the tree?


----------



## Sayj (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi we put all the sweets and chocolates under the tree and the presents are wrapped and put into sacks:mrgreen:


----------

